# The Countdown Is On!!!!!!



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

How many of you are looking forward to the start of the small game season that starts with squirrel and dove on sept. 1st. Time to get the firearms out, oiled and make sure they are sighted in and some good excuses as to why you cant work on opening day.

What firearm do you use during the small game season? I know some use shotgun and some use .17 or .22 rifle.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

12 gauge all the way. Not much for squirrel hunting on the first, usually wait till mid-Oct early Nov, but big on dove and goose.


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

dude when it comes to squirrels the .17 is the way to go. they may be worthless for eveything else but deadly on tree rats!!!!!


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

a 12ga. for tree rats?them must be some big tree rats.a good shooting .22 or if you need practice,put up your treestand and take your bow along.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I like a 20 guage until the leaves fall off then all .22. Looking forward to getting into dove hunting this year. I have only done it a handful of times but love it!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I use my air gun for squirell. it shoots 850 fps, and the best part... none of the other squirells in the area get spooked when you shoot thier cousin.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

when the leaves are on i use my 20ga. stevens double barrel and leaves off my remington 22 semi auto. i used to hunt a place called the auburn fish farm and it was loaded with squirrels once i took 4 squirrels out of the same tree.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll probably wait till it gets a little cooler outside for tree rats. Never tried dove hunting, but would like to. Sounds like fun! Would like to get into some duck/geese hunting too, but don't know anyone that does it. I use a 12 gage for everything cause I don't have the money to buy a .22 right now. I got a squirrel last year with a crossbow, but lost the arrow. Don't think I'm going to try that again. Cost too much for arrows. 

Was out hiking last week and the acorns were dropping like crazy! No wind that evening either! Look up in the trees to see if it was a herd of squirrels causing all the nuts to drop, but couldn't find any. Should be a good crop of nuts this year! 

If anyone is interested, I'm looking for some good hunting buddies. I usually hunt public land. Don't have any access to any private land. Send me a PM.


----------

